# 30 Gal. Dirt Journal



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Day 1


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Day 2

Added Java moss, 2 baby Amazon Swords, Floating Water Wisteria, A small cave, and another Sagittarius Subulata.

Also one baby Red Wag Platy and a Couple MTS


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks nice!

What substrates did you use, what light are you using. Do you plan to use CO2? or ferts?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks nice, can't wait to see it all grown in


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry guys, I didn't get any notifications for posts on my journal. Weird. ANYWAYS, I'm about to post some epics of new growth. All phone pics tho.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

New Sagittarius subulata babies X2, Sunset Variatis I've had for a while, he lost his mate quite a while ago and has been hanging out with my female guppies. He can find a new mate once I add female platies. The crosses between red wags look stellar.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Added a mate for the sunset, he seems quite content chasing her around.

On an unrelated note, Bred about 6 virgin guppies in my 10 gallon with my snakeskin male trio.

@fishflow..... Dirt capped with sand for substrate. Now sure on all light stats, It is a GE 24" Grow light. I don't use Co2 or liquid ferts, but the dirt helps root feeders tremendously.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally I'm back, My computer quit for a while, but I'm back.

The Dirt tank has been coming along alright....Whats new you ask? 

1 Yoyo Loach
About 65 Painted x Velvet Wag swordtails
cabomba caroliniana
Java fern Baby plant
3 Amazon sword Babies
and 1 Apon Bulb

Also removed the 2 adult Platies

I Haven't made it to my LFS lately but, hopefully I will soon to buy something shiny and new to add to the tank. Give me some feedback!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

got enough swordtails?*#3


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha... NO. I'll be trading some in at the LFS when they are about 4 months old. I will keep some though.


----------

